# Trans Fatty Acids & Canola Oil



## Guest (Oct 10, 2000)

I came across this website today and pass it along for information: http://www.dldewey.com/ At this site, scroll the right scroll bar down to articles about hydrogenated oil, mono diglycerides and canola oil. There are several of them and each of those have links to them. It seems to be backed up by research. Some of these articles are quite lengthy and they offer a "printer-friendly version" where you can click on it and print it out. Another interesting sidelight of all this is that some of the symptoms of using hydrogenated oils are the very same ones we have. I remember a number of years ago, when the first rumblings about the dangers of trans-fatty acids came out. I started using plain old creamery butter again and quit margerine forever. I began using butter mixed with olive oil. One half pound (2 cubes) of butter chopped up and put in the food processor with enough olive oil poured in and blended. I never measure the olive oil. I just pour and blend until it looks like the right consistency. I pour this into a tub and keep in the refrigerator. It makes a pretty smooth spread and you can use less of it and still have the taste of butter.What a sweet racket, eh? Feed ya stuff that elevates your cholesterol, bad-mouth fat, and then sell you drugs which supposedly lower your cholesterol.







Hope everyone is doing well.calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Good One, Calida!!I'm another one that went back to real butter a couple of years ago when I learned about the "bad" fats, etc. They have found that real butter does not stay in or clog the arteries like once believed.I'm with you on your last comment. Right on!!Karen


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2000)

Same with y'all! Went to butter a couple of years ago and buy canola oil from the healthfood store...Lynne


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2000)

Lynne,How is the canola oil from the health food store different? I've never looked into that. What is the brand that you use and who makes it?Thanks in advance,calida


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I agree! No more margerine for me (and I used to practically drink the stuff...well, slight exag.). I have a bit of butter, occasionally. But mostly I used cold-pressed canola oil and olive oil. Apparently, the proper blend of good fats and oils in our diets is very important. Bad fats and/or not enough of the good ones can really do a number on us, affecting our immune systems and on and on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2000)

Well, blow me away!!! Calida, I just now really read the whole article. What are you supposed to eat anyway???? Man, I did not know that about canola oil. Needless to say, I guess I won't be buying canola oil anymore. I guess I will use sunflower oil to pop my popcorn. Yea, Yea, I know, corn has fungus. Looks like everything has fungus. Can't eat anaything.....Geez....Guess I'll be buying other oils at the healthfood store. Lynne


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,I dont use much margerine in my cooking anymore. There was alot of discussions about this some years ago here in Sweden, also about what they added when they made the stuff...pretty disgusting! I use olive oil and butter when I bake. Today there are alot of margarine products were they have added Omega-3. You can also buy capsules with Omega-3, since it lowers your cholosterol levels. My mom is a huge fan of those!/Mio


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

For those who missed the link to the alternative web site. Canola Oil does not seem like a safe bet either.What I read was Canola Oil is actually an "irradiated" Rape seed oil. (rape is not a miss-spelling).Rape seed oil is apparently what they used to manufacture "Mustard Gas". Banned from use by the Geneva Convention coz it was too cruel a way to kill people.I'm wondering if peanut oil would actually be the best way to fry my french fries...Re: Partially Hydrogenated Oils, damn that stuff is in everything isn't it!Thanx for the url referrance to the other sites.NickT


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2000)

> quote:Re: Partially Hydrogenated Oils, damn that stuff is in everything isn't it!


It would seem so. It's a real eye opener to start reading prepared food labels! I get such a kick out of "partially" hydrogenated. It either is or it isn't! I read that they move one molecule from one side of the chain to the other side. Is "partially hydrogenated" like being a "little bit pregnant!" LOLWell, I'm off on another tangent to feel better and lose some weight by using Dr. Peter D'Adammo's Eat Right for your Type. http://www.dadamo.com/ His premise is that certain blood types should avoid certain foods and eat more highly beneficial (HB) ones. My avoids as a type "O" are mainly wheat, dairy, corn and potatoes. I've been following it for two days and I weighed tonight and I've lost two pounds. It's a start. (Of course, I've lost that two pounds many, many times before but maybe this time I can keep them off.)







I've been reading the message board at the above site and I like what I'm hearing.Take care,calida


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2000)

Here are the URL's that Nick mentioned that I'd e-mailed to him. http://www.purefood.org/ http://www.purefood.org/corplink.html http://www.purefood.org/Corp/admscandel.cfm In a nutshell, I think agribusiness may be hazardous to our health. Support your local Farmer's Market. Stay out of the center aisles in the grocery store except for toilet paper. I know I sound paranoid, BIG TIME, but when it comes to profits...I trust nobody!Gotta go watch Jesse James and Billy the Kid debate...calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Dear Lynda:Oh boy, I've just spent the past hour reading this article. It's unbelievable that stores are allowed to sell these products to consumers. It's even more unbelievable that the government would allow this. I've never been one for label reading, but you've put a bug in my ear. Then I discover that I eat everything on the fungus food list. I'm so toxic I could light up any moment. Well, it looks like I'm returning that jug of Canola oil and tub of margarine I bought today. Good article thanks for bringing to our attention.


----------

